# Sauvegarde sous Thunderbird ?



## cordialjack (4 Avril 2009)

Salut à toutes & tous ,

Pourriez-vous avoir l'amabilité, SVP, de m'indiquer la procédure, la plus judicieuse, pour sauvegarder tous mes mails reçus (et archivés dans des dossiers créés) dans THUNDERBIRD ?
Ainsi que toutes les caractéristiques des boites créées (comptes) ?

La raison:
Je dois envisager de réinstaller entièrement Leopard, après formatage total du disque dur.
Je suis dans la phase "sauvegarde tout azimut" avant réinstallation.
Mon iMac G5 2 GHz, 2 Go DDR SDRAM, ddur de 400 Go, sous 10.5.6, s'avère très ralenti depuis quelques semaines (roue multicolore apparait sans cesse...).
Mon antivirus Intego n'annonce aucun virus et j'avais migré depuis Tiger selon l'option "Archiver & Installer en conservant les utilisateurs et réglages réseau".
J'ai mis à l'abri les documents (photos, docs, musicaux etc..)
mais les courriels et infos BAL, je ne sais vraiment où Thunderbird les stocke..

Merci, par avance, pour vos conseils,
Cordialement.


Comme indiqué ici, les applications "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## cordialjack (7 Avril 2009)

Désolé pour cette bévue...fatale...!
Je me fais fort de ne plus recommencer une telle erreur.
Cordialement


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

cordialjack a dit:


> Salut à toutes & tous ,
> 
> Pourriez-vous avoir l'amabilité, SVP, de m'indiquer la procédure, la plus judicieuse, pour sauvegarder tous mes mails reçus (et archivés dans des dossiers créés) dans THUNDERBIRD ?
> Ainsi que toutes les caractéristiques des boites créées (comptes) ?
> ...




Ton disque dur > utilisateurs > maison > bibliothèque > thunderbird

Tout est là dedans, tu sauvegardes le dossier entier, tu le colles ensuite au même emplacement et tu retrouves tout tes mails et réglages.

Ensuite, il n'existe pas de virus sur mac à ce jour, alors tu peux oublier.

Réinstaller est une solution un peu radicale mais effectivement efficace, après 6 ans de mac OSX je n'ai jamais eu à le faire. Y a d'autres moyen plus simples tel que le logiciel maintenance par exemple.

Ensuite combien de place te reste-il ? Ton bureau n'est-il pas trop chargé ? Un bureau trop lourd ralenti considérablement un mac, mieux vaut tout mettre dans l'icône de ton DD, en vrac ou dans les dossiers appropriés, et laisser un finder/bureau qui dépasse pas les 200/300 mo maxi.


----------



## cordialjack (7 Avril 2009)

Ah..merci beaucoup d'avoir proposé une réponse à mon post en perdition...
Alors, à force de fouiller les revues, les forums, etc.. j'ai en effet localisé le fameux dossier Thunderbird dans la biblio et l'ai sauvegardé illico sur un disque externe (d'ailleurs j'ai sauvegardé toute la bibio...et j'ai réalisé une sauvegarde générale de presque 320 Go grâce à iBackup pour parvenir à me rassurer avant formatage...)

Pour les logiciels Intego, certes, ils ne sont pas souvent (jamais ?) "alertés", mais bon je dois reconnaître un côté parano chez moi alors?...je ne vois que ça...?

Quand à recourir au formatage radical, j'avoue que depuis que je possède mon iMac, je n'ai jamais eu à réinstaller MacOSX...moi non plus..
Mais bon, il ralentit pas mal depuis quelques temps (tiens? depuis que mes enfants l'ont adopté et qu'on se chamaille pour prendre son tour devant l'écran...)
Et au fil des installations, je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait nombre de dossiers caduques (version 10,11,12,13 de l'Universalis, des jeux caduques sous leopard etc...) et me suis dit: Allez Hop ! On disperse façon puzzle..On ventile... On remet tout à neuf...Soyons courageux!
Et voilà c'est imminent...le compte à rebours à débuter...Je vais mettre mes lunettes noires et abaisser la manette....

Un dernier conseil peut-être svp? Ai-je intérèt à installer, ensuite "en tout premier lieu", un désinstalleur type l'application Apptrap, pour qu'elle surveille, prenne en compte toutes mes installations suivantes afin de pouvoir m'en séparer le cas échéant de façon tout à fait "limpide et efficace" (sans laisser de résidus inopportuns) ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

cordialjack a dit:


> Pour les logiciels Intego, certes, ils ne sont pas souvent (jamais ?) "alertés", mais bon je dois reconnaître un côté parano chez moi alors?...je ne vois que ça...?
> 
> Si ça te fait du bien... mais bon le jour où tu auras un virus, on sera déjà tous au courant depuis 1 mois qu'il existe, on l'attend tjs... "l'hypocondriaquie" existe aussi numériquement parlant apparemment.
> 
> ...


----------



## cordialjack (7 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai....pourquoi pas hypocondriaque numérique... 
Pourtant, j'avais bien lu que malgré qu'il ne faille officiellement QUE jeter l'application à la poubelle pour la supprimer, il était encore mieux de faire appel à ces désinstallateurs freeware pour éliminer justement ces petits octets préférences et cie... Mais c'est certainement du domaine du comportement zélé superflu du MacUser Terminator non?

Pour l'anecdote, un ami m'avait installé une version ancienne de Final Cut Pro. Je n'ai pas daigné la conserver et l'ai "simplement" jetée à la poubelle. Ben à chaque mise à jour logicielle automatique de mon iMac, il me stipule les mises à jour spécifiques à réaliser pour FCP (que je ne possède plus..) ben ça me gave...

Euh... je n'ai pas Maintenance...mais... Onyx (que j'avais oublié...Bon sang mais c'est vrai...!)

Pour installer Leopard, j'avais, en effet, prévu de "personnaliser" cette fois

Et mon bureau ne fait...que...85 Go en ce moment mais souvent il est plus "clean" et léger justement ! (oui une obsession ça non?)..

Bon alors je diffère ? je lui donne sa chance ? un coup d'Onyx et je vois..?

Merci, en tous cas, pour ton écoute !


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2009)

Quand on veut désinstaller un logiciel, il faut se demander de quelle façon on doit s'y prendre pour cela.

Soit (et cela correspond à la majorité des cas), on peut le mettre à la corbeille soi-même (il restera éventuellement quelques fichiers sans conséquence sur le fonctionnement de l'OS), ou se faire aider par un autre logiciel (tel CleanApp ou autre) qui fait une désinstallation plus "propre".

Soit alors le logiciel est fourni avec un désinstallateur, et alors il faut impérativement l'utiliser, sinon on risque de se retrouver face à des déconvenues telles que tu les décris avec  FCP.

Avec l'expérience, on finit par deviner quels sont les logiciels que l'on peut se permettre de simplement jeter à la corbeille, et les autres qui nécessiteront une procédure spécifique.

Quand on ne sait pas, alors on lit les instructions fournies avec le logiciel que l'on veut supprimer (fichier "lisez-moi", manuel, aide intégrée au logiciel, etc...).


----------



## cordialjack (7 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir divoli
C'est en effet la voie de la sagesse...
J'utilise toujours le desinstallateur accompagnant l'application (quand je pense à le faire intervenir...c'est vrai..)
Je jette à la poubelle de toute façon quand il n'y en a pas (que faire d'autre ?)
Ma maladresse avec FCP remonte à quelques temps déjà...
Mais bon, avoir un petit logiciel qui gère tout ça de façon pépère m'avait séduit j'avoue...


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2009)

cordialjack a dit:


> Je jette à la poubelle de toute façon quand il n'y en a pas (que faire d'autre ?)



Quand il n'y a pas d'instructions à ce sujet, c'est en principe que tu peux simplement mettre toi-même l'application à la corbeille.

Tu peux aussi utiliser des logiciels qui permettent une désinstallation plus propre (perso, j'utilise AppDelete). Tu auras compris que l'on utilise ces logiciels là quand l'application n'a pas été fournie avec une procédure de désinstallation spécifique (c'est-à-dire quand l'application n'a pas été fournie avec son propre programme de désinstallation).


----------



## cordialjack (7 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ce résumé didactique et pour le lien thématique qui va me permettre d'opter une bonne fois pour toute pour une procédure donnée.
Quelle encyclopédie ludique ce macgeneration !
Bien cordialement.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

cordialjack a dit:


> Et mon bureau ne fait...que...85 Go en ce moment mais souvent il est plus "clean" et léger justement ! (oui une obsession ça non?)..



Euh bah cherche pas plus loin pour les ralentissements, j'ai parlé de quelques centaines de mo seulement, maxi, genre 200-300, toi t'as un finder qui fait 85 go, comment veux-tu que le mac fonctionne correctement :hein: le finder n'étant pas un endroit de stockage.


----------



## cordialjack (8 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai..j'ai honte...je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai des dossiers lourdingues sur le bureau (des reportages vidéo montés, des photos etc..)..
Mais j'ignorais que cela pouvait contrarier autant le processeur (alors qu'ils n'étaient pas sollicités ces dossiers ?...)
En tous cas, vous m'avez, tous les deux, évité de longues réinstallations inutiles..

Comment vous remercier?

Avec macgé, il y a toujours la phase d'exposition de ses doléances ou problèmes, puis la phase des rappels à l'ordre, des mise en évidence des incohérences de comportements, la phase critique , et enfin, la rédemption et le nouveau départ dans la vie numérique...
A chaque fois, ça décoiffe un brin mais c'est nécessaire..

Je vais pouvoir avoir le beau rôle demain devant mes enfants qui faisaient la moue lorsqu'ils me voyaient m'apprêter à reformater...!


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2009)

cordialjack a dit:


> C'est vrai..j'ai honte...je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai des dossiers lourdingues sur le bureau (des reportages vidéo montés, des photos etc..)..
> Mais j'ignorais que cela pouvait contrarier autant le processeur (alors qu'ils n'étaient pas sollicités ces dossiers ?...)
> En tous cas, vous m'avez, tous les deux, évité de longues réinstallations inutiles..
> 
> ...





Je ne voulais pas y croire non plus à cette histoire de finder trop lourd mais j'ai pu constater qu'effectivement ça handicapait lourdement le mac, et pas via son processeur d'ailleurs, plus une question d'accès disque je pense.

Sinon, j'aime bien le reste du post, ça change 

Perso tu peux me remercier avec un virement de 50 &#8364;, faut que je résorbe mon découvert d'ici vendredi sinon je vais être fiché à la banque de France  Me manque plus grand chose mais je vais être limite quand même


----------

